# Viewsonic pjd5233?



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

*Help Is the Viewsonic pjd5233 good?*

Sorry, i am new to this would anyone recommend me buy this projector for a small living room theater? I also need a good cheap screen to go with it. Or atleast the cheapes I can get that still has decent quality. The room is partially light controlled and throw distance is about 11-14ft max. Projector i think i can get or about 280. All insights and suggestions are welcomed  finally getting something better after gettting Ransacked a while ago.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That isn't a home theater projector, it's an office/conference room projector. It would work but it's native resolution is XGA or 1024X768 so you wouldn't be able to display HD content.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

mechman said:


> That isn't a home theater projector, it's an office/conference room projector. It would work but it's native resolution is XGA or 1024X768 so you wouldn't be able to display HD content.


Thank you for your reply!
I was wondering what you think I could get in that price range?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd have to search eBay for a home theater pj at that price. It will undoubtedly be used and have a lot of hours on the bulb.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a thread that you should probably take a look at. :T


----------

